# Image Viewer



## Shanx (Apr 6, 2010)

Anybody know of a program that can quickly view .psd files and such without waiting five minutes for GIMP to open up, like for going through and deleting old projects? I don't need to be able to edit the images in any way other than deleting them.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 6, 2010)

XnView should do it.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 7, 2010)

IrfanView will do it to.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 7, 2010)

Finder, QuickLook, and Preview.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2010)

Almost surprised Adboe doesn't offer an official PSD viewer.  Like they do with Acrobat, Flash, like MS does with Access and Powerpoint....


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 8, 2010)

Coz psd is build for Photoshop. The purpose for it is not for u to read but a file format for Photoshop to save things. They don't need to make a viewer for that. 

Btw I like what apple did with psd and their OS. Coz they know people would pike to view psd. They sorta always think a bit ahead than Microsoft, yet sometimes they missed quite a bit.


----------



## Shanx (Apr 8, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Coz psd is build for Photoshop. The purpose for it is not for u to read but a file format for Photoshop to save things. They don't need to make a viewer for that.
> 
> Btw I like what apple did with psd and their OS. Coz they know people would pike to view psd. They sorta always think a bit ahead than Microsoft, yet sometimes they missed quite a bit.


I know, but often times I'll save a project in PSD format before finalizing it in case I need to change something, and then it's a pain five months later when I've forgotten what it is to boot up GIMP to see it.


----------

